# Clean Stories



## Shouden (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey, figured it would be a good idea to start a thread that provides links to stories on FA that DON'T have sex in them.

I'll even go first:

here are my clean stories:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2040775
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2037201
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2034834
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1543470
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1539440
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1558693
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1509703
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1519329


Enjoy and feel free to post your own clean stories. That's clean as in no sex and very little language and no gore.


----------



## Poetigress (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a lot of general-audience work in my gallery (and in scraps).  If it's okay, I'd rather tell people to simply go browse the gallery than have to dig up links to every single thing.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 2, 2009)

That's fine.  It's just the people who have more adult oriented pieces...like me...apparently.


----------



## Chanticleer (Mar 2, 2009)

There is not a single story in my gallery that does not carry a general rating.

I think the closest thing I have had to sexual content was when two people _almost_ kissed. Once.

Am I a prude?


----------

